# Sơn cao cấp ngoại thất kháng khuẩn siêu bóng ECO TANGO



## sonecofive (20/3/21)

*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp ngoại thất Tango Silk* là loại sơn thế hệ mới, được cấu tạo bởi keo Acrylic copolymer, hàm lượng V.O.C thấp, rất thân thiện với môi trường. Độ bám dính, độ bóng, độ bền cao. Có khả năng co giãn, chống nứt, chống bám bụi, chống nấm mốc và chùi rửa tốt.
Sản phẩm đáp ứng yêu cầu cho các công trình có chất lượng và thẩm mỹ ở mức độ cao.
Sản phẩm được bảo hành *5 năm*​*Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng nhựa Pure Acrylic 55-65%.​
Nước, Titandioxit và hỗn hợp 35-45%.​
*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn siêu bóng​
Mầu sắc : Đa mầu sắc​
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 12 – 14 m2/Kg/Lớp​
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ, sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ​
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo​

​


*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp ngoại thất Tango Silk*

*Điều kiện thi công:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn *Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp ngoại thất Tango Silk* phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường ngoại thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót ngoại thất.
2 lớp sơn phủ.
*Bảo quản:*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát.
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt.
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp
*An toàn và môi trường*


Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.
*Quy cách và hạn sử dụng*

Hộp: 1kg
Lon: 5kg
HSD: 24 tháng


​*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–
MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE
NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội
Hotline: 0961849219
Website: ecofive.com.vn*​
*SẢN PHẨM TƯƠNG TỰ*








SƠN MỊN NGOẠI THẤT CAO CẤP HANAPO BASIC









SƠN BÓNG MỜ NGOẠI THẤT CAO CẤP TANGO PEARL









SƠN BÓNG CHỐNG THẤM CAO CẤP NGOẠI THẤT TANGO SATIN









SƠN SIÊU BÓNG KHÁNG KHUẨN NGOẠI THẤT HANAPO SILK









SƠN SIÊU BÓNG KHÁNG KHUẨN CAO CẤP NỘI THẤT TANGO









SƠN BÓNG CAO CẤP NỘI THẤT HANAPO SAPPHIRE









SƠN CHỐNG THẤM MÀU ĐA NĂNG HANAPO COLOUR WATER PROOF









SƠN MỊN NGOẠI THẤT CAO CẤP TANGO BASIC


----------



## Trantulan0819 (5/4/21)

nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng


----------



## sonecofive (13/4/21)

Trantulan0819 nói:


> nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng


Dạ rất đúng chị nhé, nếu bề mặt không được xử lý kĩ sẽ khiến cho lớp sơn mới bị ảnh hưởng. Điều này không tốt và ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của ngôi nhà


----------



## Mộc San (14/4/21)

nhìn cũng xịn xò nhỉ


----------



## sonecofive (15/4/21)

Mộc San nói:


> nhìn cũng xịn xò nhỉ


Dạ chị có thêm tham khảo thêm các mẫu phối màu sơn đẹp và thu hút tại đây chị nhé: Tư vấn và thiết kế màu sơn Archives - Ecofive


----------

